# What kind of images for web - png or jpeg?



## Zazula

I'd like to have your advice regarding which type of images is better suited for web - png or jpeg?

I'm using Photoshop's "save for web" function which creates PNG-24 files. First of all, I noticed that even if I select to resize the images while defining the settings of this specific function, when I import them in Nvu they are back to their original dimensions. So, I resize them again through Nvu's image properties. My questions are the following:

a. Is Photoshop's "save for web" function a delusion? I mean, may be it's just better and more straightforward to make all changes manually?

b. Is the png format really better for web? I end up with files ~200KB in size, and I've got a feeling that as jpeg they would have been smaller. Or may be jpeg has other inherent problems that I'm unaware of?

c. Is there some kind of trade-off rule which determines the image type to be used? I don't want to have a website that is big in size due to the included images - this will make it slow-loading for users and easy-reaching the monthly traffic limit set by the host service.

Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gamerman0203

I use PS and I love it. I especially love the 'save for web' optimization. I would use .gif and .jpg for web. .png is becoming supported, but it never used to be so it hasn't quite got a foot hold yet in the web development community. I would stick with JPeg and Gif. When using jpeg and gif in 'save for web', it will reduce the size significantly. JPEG give you a quality setting and resize which will cut down on file size whereas GIF gives you file size, lossy, transparency, interlaced, etc. which will cut down on size. Experiment and find what's best for you, but I wouldn't use png quite yet.


----------



## Skie

When saving PNG files, you should be able to set the compression ratio which should help with the file size.


----------



## Cobalt

I find PNG files are better for when I wish to have transparency as well as retain a good deal of image detail. Sometimes, I just find that GIF files lose far too much detail for the same of having a transparent area however much I play around with the settings.

GIF's are ideal for images with little detail and JPEG's are great for photos as long as you lay off the compression. PNG files come in useful on occasions, such as when trying to use transparency, but I would say that 99% of what I use is in JPEG form.


----------



## foolygoofy26

*JPG user, but love PNG*

On the web development since 1997 and I have always used JPG. In the last few months I have started to use PNG on the study projects and I love it since you can save the file and then just go and edit it again...in the other hand with JPG you have to still store the PNG just in case in the future you have to edit the JPG.

I'm still going the classic way with JPG, but as time goes I'll be more of a PNG.


----------

